# Making fake mushrooms



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel like I saw a thread on this a long time ago, but I can't seem to find it.

My wife wants to make a few shelf mushrooms to put in a viv she's building. I was thinking of making a blob of GS and then carving it to the correct shape. Another thought was clay, but I don't have access to a kiln. I even saw one thread where someone used hot glue to make blobs for small mushrooms. That could work too.

Anyone have some ideas they could toss my way?

Thanks,
RW


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Grimm.. used to make them.. I think his were Glow in the dark too!!! but Black jungle sells " real" mushroom glow in the dark kits


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm brand new here, so take this with a very generous grain of salt, but I would go with oven bake modeling clay (AKA sculpy). It's very easy stuff to work with, doesn't dry out (will get stiff after a few years) but is a little pricey ($2-$4 per block). However you can get huge amounts of detail with not a whole lot of skill. You can also mix the standard colors to produce very life like color variation. 

The only tricky (OK, mildly tricky) part is dealing with large items. I don't know how big you want your mushrooms, but big things should be made hollow, or they won't bake evenly. On top of that, because it's oven baked, not kiln fired, you can put anything that will survive 30 min in the oven into your piece... especially nice for mounting brackets!

The stuff is pretty much idiot proof  Just seal it like you would anything else in your viv and you're done!

Hope this helps!

Cheers
-Caroline


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you both. 

Erlese - I checked out the ones at Black Jungle. Those are really neat! I'm looking to do something larger to act as steps along the back wall.

Athena - I looked at the the different Sculpey products. They look like they'll work. I'm going to try out a few different options and that'll be one of them.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Grimm made some http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/61504-avatar-mushrooms.html & mine are insipired by his work
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74371-project.html
&
direct link to post http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/656335-post7.html


----------

